# Please help!!! Gravel cleaner suggestions



## Flo83 (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member and a beginner in fish keeping. Can anyone recommend a battery operated gravel cleaner that actually works. I have bought 2 different types, the tetra GC30 and Marina battery operated gravel cleaner. I have a 30litre tank and it is low sitting, reason for the battery operated type. I will appreciate as many types as possible.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Can't help with battery operated, never used them. I have this for my 30L nano tank, I don't know if the manual pump on it may help you? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dennerle-5878-Nano-Gravel-Cleaner/dp/B002W1MV0W


----------



## Flo83 (7 mo ago)

Thank you. I will try it, i'm actually open to any effective one. I was only looking for a battery operated type, because of the combined height of my fish tank and stand which is about 79cm.


----------

